# Brown discharge and then tested got BFP????? Help???



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi its day 10 post ET, with 6 day blasts, this morning I woke up and a little brown discharge came out as I went to the toliet, feeling the worst assuming my period had arrived, I came into work and did a test just to put it to bed once and for all..... to my surprise it came up with two very clear lines.... BFP, now I am SO confused, mixed emotions and have no idea what is going on, help anyone please? Is a little bleeding normal? Could it really be a BFP?


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

hi

the nurse told me today this is normal and not to worry if this does happen the the embryo is implanting itself and settling in nicely..just relax and stay  

big CONGRATS on your  

Love &  

Jo
xxxx


----------



## natalie34 (Jun 7, 2004)

They say brown blood is old blood so likely to be implantation.  I had a slight red bleed the day before I was due to test and to my surprise tested positive.  I then had a brown discharge for the next 4/5 weeks and the result is my little 2 year old!

Congratulations on your pregnancy!

Natalie x


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Didnt want to read and run, but I still get brown discharge and I am 24 weeks.

I would say a huge congrats are in order and your officially preggers!!! Well done


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you know how good it made me feel to read all your replys, I've got goose bumps.  Thankyou all SO much for taking the time out to reply, this website and everyone on it are a sanity check that I couldn't live without.  BIG BIG Massive thankyou, I am very slightly daring to believe.....     xxxx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi, I paniced yesterday as also had a little brown/pinky red discharge in the morning, day 7 after et clinic told me to try not to worry, but then its happened again this morning an i am a little worried cant help it!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Smudge - A girl on my buddy thread had exactly the same, she counted it as AF and was devestated but did a test as we all told her to and it came up strong +
One lovely bean on board and she is 14 weeks now!
Dont give up! It isnt over till teh fat lady sings....and I am not singing!


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you Sue that did cheer me up, I will keep my fingers and legs crossed then, clinic told me it was still too early to test so will wait till maybe Monday and see what happens and then hopefully wait for you to sing lol


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Only if you cover your ears   

Fingers toes and everything else crossed x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again Sue  , the bleeding has got a little heavier and clumpy today (sorry if tmi) so im not holding out much hope anymore


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

smudge52 said:


> Thanks again Sue , the bleeding has got a little heavier and clumpy today (sorry if tmi) so im not holding out much hope anymore


But forgot to say that I have just dont a hpt and got a faint positive, so now not sure what to think anymore!!


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

YAY   You wouldnt get a + if something hadnt gone right hun  
Bleeding in early pregnancy os very normal, you could be shedding blood from the tx, collection or transfer or it could just be your little one settling in nicely.
Another possibility could be that you are losing one embie that didnt implant but it wouldnt harm the one that has.

Take it easy and if it gets worse ring your clinic, but I am very hopeful I wont be singing anytime soon


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you again Sue, your comments always pick me up a little and make me feel positive again, Im going to try not to test again till Friday and am hoping that the bleeding stops soon  thank you again and I will keep you posted


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Didn't want to read and run - just wanted to say I experienced very similar to you. I bleed throughout my first trimester, sometimes it was heavier with clumps. My little girl is 8 months old now so it definitely does not always mean bad things. I was told if you get cramping pains or bleed heavily enough to soak a sanitary towel then it could be a bad sign, otherwise it could be 'normal' for you. x


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

I tested 10 days after transfer after seeing some brown discharge and thinking it was all over and got a BFP, then I went to the clinic 12 days after a 6 days blast transfer and got 67 hcg, is this ok, does anyone know?  Yesterday I saw some pinkish discharge and so tested again this morning, still BFP but the line is fainter, does anyone know what this means?


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks heartsdesire that has picked me up and i feel a little more   i would probably only have to use one towel per day if i didnt keep changing it. the only time i pass clumps is on the toilet and then red blood on the toilet paper so wil just keep     thank you xxxx

Tor.t it could just be implantation bleeding and some tests do come up darker so it sounds good especially with the bfp - congratulations xx


----------



## LittleMissM (Jul 23, 2010)

Tor.t - Dont go by the test lines on the HPT's these will drive you crazy. The amount of dye in the tests vary per batch and even in teh same batch each test can have a varying amount of dye in them.
I went nuts myself over analysing this, so try not to if you can.
The HCG level is the thing that counts, have you had it re done as it should double in 48 hours. At 14DPO your levels would on average be 48mIU/ml, so your levels sound good to me - Well done its a BFP  

Smudge - HD is right, no pain or cramp sounds like your ok!

sue


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks again my lovely this is such a rollercoaster xx im just going to keep    xx


----------



## littlepj (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi Ladies,


I also started some brown spotting today and my OTD is on Fri(day. Some of the brown spotting was clumpy too which I suspect might be the residue from the crinone (progesterone).


I just did a test and it was BFN so I am not holding out much hope. I know some of you ladies said that you had the same experience and had BFP, but I just don't feel that lucky that the same thing will happen to me.


This my 4th cycle. It just doesn't feel that we are getting any closer to a BFP.


Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thinking of you littlepj and really hope that that changes for you by friday, it could be implantation bleeding and a lot can happen between now and friday sending you big   and lots of   and really hope it works out to be a bfp on friday. I will be thinking of you.


----------



## sueandles (Mar 18, 2007)

ladies try not to worry i had brown discharge and full blown bleeding as you can see its not always bad news x my thoughts are with you all x
my little darling is 1 next weekx


----------



## smudge52 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thank you sueandles that means a lot and congratulations on ur  little bundle xx


----------



## Jemma S (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Girls

I had my transfer last Thursday, so is this considered 8 DP 3DET ?? Anyway, I've got a bit of brown spotting today and am not sure if this is the start of AF (I always start with brown spotting), or it could be implantation (fingers crossed!!), I was just a bit concerned as it I noticed some red spotting, very light on Saturday 2DP ET and had assumed this could be implantation. Does anyone know the time usually taken from transfer to implantation. DH keeps saying 'it aint over yet' but I'm not supposed to do a test until 21st so it's a bit early to try and put my mind at rest. Can anyone suggest anything ?

This 2ww business is crazy !! 

Jemma xx


----------



## chkymoo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Littlepj,,
I too have had the same as you, I am due to test tomorrow, but since mon eve had brown spotting which has gotten heavier and more red  I did a sneaky test on we which said neg  spoke to my nurse and she said it does not sound good but still test on fri. my hosp does not do blood test unless I request it at a cost of £55. This is my 3rd Ivf/Icsi with anothe FET. luckily I got 2 frosties so will try them in a couple of months... I know the feeling that its all over, I am sooo depressed at the mo thinking what is wrong with me that the little embies wont stick, but I guesS i got to just focus on the next step and keep trying other wise I will end up in  NUT house.. good luck xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Gosh its so great to see im not alone!!!

I'm 9dt (3 day ET) and have some slight spotting today and going nutty!!! I may have to test 2mor morning just to see - my official test date is monday.

wishing everyone lots of love and luck!

karen


----------



## Jemma S (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Girls

Karen, did you do your test yet ? or are you waiting till Monday ?

Littlepj, how did you get on yesterday ?

Tor.t, did you speak with the clinic about your HCG levels ? Evertyhing still on track ?

Sorry for all the questions girls.......I have been spotting brown blood since Thursday....not sure what to make of it. Not supposed to test until Wednesday.

Lots of Love to all

Jemma xxx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

HIya,

I tested early and on otd - both negative. End of this tx for us!



k


----------



## Purple80 (Nov 24, 2009)

Katena - So sorry to hear that hun x x


----------



## tor.t (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi guys, just wanted to update you all.  Had my bloods re-done, dpo they were 4492 the clinic tells me thats good, so brown spotting I think is fairly normal, I still have small amounts of brown discharge now and then but after the tests have stopped worrying.

Good luck to all xxx


----------



## Jemma S (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi Ladies

Hi Katena - sorry to hear your news, it's the same for meI'm afraid. Tested this morning, no surprise really as been spotting since last Thursday.

Tor.t - congratulations, that's fantastic news, wish i could say the same for my spotting !

Jemma xx


----------



## orient_888 (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been trying to conceive for 2 years, in 2011 I had an ectopic pregnancy and ended up having my tube removed.  

This year I finally got my BFP, (2 days ago) I was really happy, but this BFP was accompanied with brown discharge, some mild cramping in my left pelvic area.  I didn't want to believe that i was going through a miscarriage or ectopic.  I was already thinking of how I would spread the news to my family, and see their happy faces... I was already planning baby names, and wondering what food I should be eating and avoiding, but the pain started to throb a little more, this pain was a dull throbbing pain... so I went to the Hospital yesterday and they told me that my left tube has an ectopic pregnancy, and that I will end up losing that tube too.  

I'm so sad.... no tubes, and no chance of ever conceiving naturally.

If you ever find yourself with brown discharge please get a scan asap!


----------



## Pinkpingu (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear that orient_888. You must be devastated.  I haven't got any words to comfort you but I am thinking of you


----------

